# World Dog Show Results



## ChaosIsAWeim

So I just found the results of this year's World dog show which was held in Paris. AKC's weekly winner's gallery had a picture of Bat the cairn terrier going BOB at the world dog show so I decided to look for the rest of the results. Unfortunately it is in french so my translation my not be so accurate but here are some of the results regardless. I hope to keep this discussion civil as much as possible and not let it go the same route the Crufts thread went. 

Here is the link if you want to look at it, supposedly not all the results are up there, but it seems like all the main ones are (i.e not all the BOB results are up)

http://cedia.fr/palmares/resultats.asp?expo=1765

Or if you find any other results site that maybe in English, please post it. 

BIS: De Kaner's Wolverine Revenge, American Akita (From Spain)










BJIS (Best Junior in Show): Fricassee de Lapin da Terre Quente, Basset Artesian Armand (From Portugal I think)










Best Puppy on Thursday (I guess there was best puppy on all the days):
Boss Sangue Manifica, Cane Corso (From Serbia)










Best Veteran on Thursday (same as puppy I suppose): Gently Born Olympia, Giant Schnauzer (From Russia)










More pictures to come later (got to go feed dogs)


----------



## RaeganW

I quite like the Basset. Rather indifferent on the Schnauzer and don't have opinions on the other two. I have the Toller results in my e-mail, I'll see if I can dig up pictures.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Here are some more results before I have to go to class:


Best Puppy on Friday: Filisite Brash Koh-I-Noor, Scottish Terrier (From Russia)










Best Veteran on Friday: Cobyco Center Piece, Whippet (From Sweden)










Best Puppy on Saturday: Oumiak's French Kiss, Siberian Husky (From France)
can't seem to find a picture right now sorry

Best Veteran on Saturday: M'wamis American Fortune Hunter, Basenji (From Sweden I think)








(best picture I could find)

Best Puppy on Sunday: Tangetoppen's Trick or Treat, Pug (from Norway)










Best veteran on Sunday: Saisonelle Master Class, Moyen (or could be miniature) Poodle (From Scandinavia)










Best in Group 1 (assuming this is FCI groups): Andvol Pinkerton, Pembroke Welsh Corgi (From Russia)










more to come later, if you find pictures of the winners in your breed feel free to post.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Here are some more results:

Group 2 winner: Amicus Optimus Antonius, Leonberger (From Russia) 










Group 3 winner: Afterall Painting the Sky, Wirehaired Fox Terrier (From America)










Group 4 winner (Interesting dachs have their own group): Hampdach Chryses, Standard Smooth Dachshund (From UK)








(this may or may not be the dog, but it is the only standard smooth photo I can find when I google the name)

Group 5 winner: Was the BIS winner

Group 6 winner: Jour de Noel Van Tum-Tum's Vriendjes, Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen (From Netherlands) 










Group 7 winner: Primo Dell'Adige, Spinone Italiano (not sure where the dog is from)










Group 8 winner: Way To Glow da Pedra da Anixa, Portuguese Water Dog (From Portugal)










Group 9 winner: Tangetoppen's Unbreakable News (From Norway) (This dog won at Crufts as well) 










Group 10 Winner: Absolut Roan Inish Tullamore Good Stuff, Irish Wolfhound (From Slovakia)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Majority of those pictured are champions and/or multi champions in some country and many in multiple countries, just didn't want to put that all in.

Here are the BOB winners in my breeds:

Bulldog: Rembombary Trichet, (From Spain)










Gorgeous dog btw. 

Weimaraner: Davora Bremar Mark of Ashlaren, (From Australia)










I can't find the French Bulldog winner.


----------

